# Where is Johnnyopolis?????



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys, 

Some of you may have noticed that I have been missing from the forums and that I havent been replying to your pm's / emails as quickly as I could. 

The reason for this is that about a week ago I managed to put my back out to the point where I could not move without being in absolute agony. I thought i had managed to paralyse myself at one point as I couldnt move! My wife even called the dr out at one point (they said take some asprin I will be fine - you have to love the health service) 

Anyhow, saw my Dr last week who has basically told me I have damaged my lower back and has suggested I dont go doing any break dancing or extreme sports for a while. She has signed me off work for 2 weeks and drugged me up to the eyeballs which has helped a lot. 

This means that Adrian and Kev are doing there best to send orders out and answers your questions, please bear in mind they are both really busy I know that Adrian would prefer emails rather than phone calls as he gets so many calls in a day any way! 

At the moment I am still in considerable pain when the drugs wear off and I am also having physio on it so am hoping this time next week I will be back at work, but as the dr said to me I only have one back and I must look after it. 

I will try and get on here and help where I can but if I sit in the chair too long its hurting too 

Thanks for your understanding guys. :thumb: 

Johnny


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

hope you get well soon J

PS: Always thought you were on drugs anyway


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear this johnny. Hope you're ok soon. 

I'll drop you a pm in the next few weeks hopefully.


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

I feel your pain Johnny, I displaced a disk in my back a little while ago and back pain really is not very nice  

Get well soon mate.

Darren


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

That'll teach you suprising the missus by jumping off the wardrobes in your batman outfit :lol: 

In all seriousness though i hope you get better and am looking forward to booking in for training when you're up to it


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear that pal, hopoe you are back to yourself soon.

Paul


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Girl.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Reg Hollis said:


> Girl.


Double girl.... (ah you'll see the funny side when the pain wears off!!)


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Ouch hope you get better soon fella :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

hope your better soon mate


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I was starting to well up towards the end of that post John......... Ya lazy git!! :lol:


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Sorry to hear this Johnny, hope you recover soon, if you need anything just ask :thumb:


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

Get well soon.
Do as the doc's say! 
Best Regards


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Ouch, too many of us know the feeling all to well.
Hope it quickly passes :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Ouch nasty that mate, hears hoping you a speedy recovery :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hope you get the energy to text me back soon :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Kev_mk3 said:


> hope your better soon mate


I would if my phone wasnt flat... Charger is at work....

Thanks for the kind words guys.

Johnny


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hope you get well soon .......... and enjoy the drugs :thumb:


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Calling you a girl is a bit off I think:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Get well soon glassback!

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

psssst! wanna buy some morphine :lol: 

seriously though get well soon ya geet wooose


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

GlynRS2 said:


> Hope you get well soon .......... and enjoy the drugs :thumb:


Should have sent you a pm, you could have told me what I was taking...!!

But my god I love Diazipan


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

You sound like your in agony  

I hope it eases for you soon:thumb: I know back pain can hang around for bloomin ages:wall:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Some of you may have noticed that I have been missing from the forums and that I havent been replying to your pm's / emails as quickly as I could.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean and that statement is costing my NHS trust a lengthy neg claim. Get well soon!


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

freon warrior said:


> Calling you a girl is a bit off I think:lol:


Its ok, he can take it. Especially when I tip up at his with donuts.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Ah donuts,,,, I am available this morning


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Hope you are well soon Mr Opolis, not great if you can't move.

Hope the significant other is seving your needs accordingly


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

i told you johnny, too much w###king does that to you.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Get well soon Johnny :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:



andyollie said:


> i told you johnny, too much w###king does that to you.


A lad I work with actually did his back in that way, came to work and said he did it driving his MHE over a pot hole


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Blimey John - just noticed this! Hope you're feeling better soon matey.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Adrian appears to be doing a great job coping, replied to me almost immediately... don't rush your return, backs can easily go again if you don't take the necessary time out. With you on the Diaz' had that myself for the same problem. Get Well Soon :thumb:


----------

